# New guy needs advice on popups



## beep (Jun 29, 2010)

hello all,
My wife and I plan to buy a popup trailer, but can not decide on what brand to buy.  Can anyone recommend a brand? Jayco, rockwood, fleetwood, coachmen....etc... It's giving us a headache trying to decide what brand to concentrate on, not mentioning the floor plan and what extras to get. We are a family of 2 adults and 2 small children. We want something that we can grow into and last many years, any advice would be appreciated. Also, what extra features are recommended when you buy one.
Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: New guy needs advice on popups



Welcome to the forum Steve. Have you looked at the A Liner line of pop ups. They are a tepee type and go up very easy. Got to Go to GTS on this forum and look at them or just goggle A liner. Jayco seems to be pretty popular. We had a Starcraft years aago and it was a good pop up


----------



## C Nash (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: New guy needs advice on popups

http://www.grandviewtrailersales.com


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 2, 2010)

Re: New guy needs advice on popups

I have owned Star Craft (87) and Jayco (94) pop-ups - neither had AC, but that would have been nice!  The Jayco had a screen room that we never used and we never cooked on the stove (inside or outside), so that was wasted space and weight for us.  I like the space you feel like you have in a pop-up.  While the Aliner is cool and more secure, I don't know how long I would want to spend in one with three other people!  Think about rainy days when you make your decision - while you shouldn't base your decision solely on bad weather, think about it!  A pop-up is not very secure, so keep that in mind as you are looking as well.

I do recommend working with Ken and Linda at Grandview Trailer Sales.  I bought my trailer from them and have received great service from honest, hard working people!


----------



## wa0elm (Aug 13, 2010)

Re: New guy needs advice on popups

We just traded in our Jayco pop up, only because we decided we needed something a little bigger.  We were more than happy with the quality of construction, features and options.  It didn't hurt that the dealer cut us a good deal on it as well as our new one.

We buy from Tom at www.trailsiderv.net Even if you're not close to the KC area, they are a good resource.


----------



## Dooder (Feb 21, 2011)

RE: New guy needs advice on popups

We own a Viking.   It has a 12' box.   We are very happy with this RV.  It provides the shelter we need because we simply don't camp that much.  I would definite make sure that it has an air conditioner, because they can got hot in the summer.  Good luck with the RV purchase.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 21, 2011)

Re: New guy needs advice on popups

again MONTHS old...what is going on??


----------

